# Forum Moderator Status ... hotlink ...



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello O-Gauge members ...

For those of you who may have not seen it outside of the O-Gauge section otherwise, and/or for those of you who have been affected by the so-called "birthday thread" controversy, I would invite you all to read my comments on the subject and related commentary on Mod work in general in the Forum News section, with a hotlink here:

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=183036

I suspect some of you may agree with my commentary, and others will disagree. That's fine. We're all entitled to our own opinions. Regardless, though, I would ask all of you to offer some deference to the tireless background, behind-the-curtain work of our Mod team, and offer some respect for their decisions.

I'll also offer this ...

The goal of my commentary is one of healing and patching things up. I am not (intentionally) trying to stir the pot, nor throw more fuel on the fire. Rather, I am (hoping) that an old-dog outsider perspective might spark some rethink for all, and perhaps share some insight from behind the curtain.

All members here are valued. All input is valued. All insight is valued. But with that, the Mods do try (like a librarian) to keep things organized and tidy, filed in the proper bookshelves, so to speak.

Enough said here. I encourage you to read my post.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I just finished reading your post and thought it was very well said.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

TJ,
That was a nice explanation of what everybody already knows. I don’t think anyone will take issue with the details of what you wrote. None of that was the problem however.

The problem is that the Forum is too small to support 36 sub-Forums and needs to be consolidated. There is no better proof of this than your O’Gauge post directing us to your Forum News post that hardly anybody saw last night. You posted here so that it would be read. The Forum News sub-Forum has threads from July 2018 on the first page. It’s irrelevant. The MTF is like a library with empty shelves everywhere and not enough books to fill them. That’s what needs fixing. 

Also, Moderators should be paid. How can you expect anyone to do such an under-appreciated job for free? Pay them.

I offer that with respect and with the belief that you have intended to initiate a dialogue. If I have misinterpreted that and your post is more of a “Take it or leave it” pronouncement then please just say so. 

Emile


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

As with all social media platforms, there are those who like to keep poking the badger, push and push, and then cry foul when a thread is deleted or moderated. I think those folks know exactly what they are doing to try to gain martyr status.

Most of us can get our point across without being insulting, disparaging, and rude. Those folks I believe understand that the moderators do have a tough job and try to keep their posts from intentionally getting flagged. And if they do get moderated just let it slide off their backs because there really are more important things in life than an online train board to worry about.

That being said I tend to agree with Emile that this board has a large amount of sub categories where things get lost. While I guess we could seek it out, it really isn't a good use of time when the thread is group specific like the Birthday thread was to the O Gauge group. But again since I have bigger fish to fry in life and the moderators chose to move it then that was their choice and I kept reading other threads.


----------



## Greg Houser (Nov 14, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> TJ,
> That was a nice explanation of what everybody already knows.
> Emile


If everyone already knows it then why did some react like a petulant child who didn't get their way (rhetorical)?

If they truly did know it they would have had enough respect for John and his decision to accept it as grown men and women. But they didn't did they?

In my opinion, they all owe him an apology.

-Greg


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

Greg Houser said:


> If everyone already knows it then why did some react like a petulant child who didn't get their way (rhetorical)?
> 
> If they truly did know it they would have had enough respect for John and his decision to accept it as grown men and women. But they didn't did they?
> 
> ...


I don't think anybody intended to be disrespectful to John. Those who know him from here and those of us who have met him in person know that he a great guy. Not just because he knows a lot about electronics but because he's a nice person and the kind of guy you'd like to have a beer with.

John made a Moderating decision based on the rules of the Forum. That's what he was supposed to do. He didn't do anything wrong. It's the rules (And more specifically the structure) of the Forum that are the problem here and that is what has been put into question.

The current design almost guarantees conflict. All Moderators, Referees, Umpires and Judges know that their decisions will be questioned. It goes with the territory. When strict application of the rules doesn't make sense they usually refrain from applying them, UNLESS someone complains. John was forced to move the Birthday thread when a couple people complained. It was a petty complaint and those are the people that owe him an apology. 

All the finger pointing and name calling does nothing to correct the underlying problem. The Forum needs a structure update. Without it, this same scenerio is going to happen over and over again. 

This fact was brought to light by a few people who also deserve an apology. I hope their comments don't fall on deaf ears or else this will all have been an enormous waste of time.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Totally agree with what EMILE and others have stated. This forum needs condensing. This can be done or if you look at the OGR forum page to the right of their forum has a column entitled Recent posts. You can scroll down there and see what interests you in reading. Why can’t this be implemented on this forum? I know we don’t want to be copy cats but it makes sense to read what you want on any of the forums.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I spoke with John via messaging. He told me he'll post every now and then, but he doesn't want to moderate anymore. I don't think he's quick to anger so for him to stop moderating is saying a lot, just basically had enough.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

DennyM said:


> I spoke with John via messaging. He told me he'll post every now and then, but he doesn't want to moderate anymore. I don't think he's quick to anger so for him to stop moderating is saying a lot, just basically had enough.


Well that's good to know and who can blame him. Post as much as he does on the other forum, moderating this forum, fixing everyone's trains, giving advise, building his own layout. Where did he find the time.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

laz57 said:


> ... if you look at the OGR forum page to the right of their forum has a column entitled Recent posts. You can scroll down there and see what interests you in reading. Why can’t this be implemented on this forum?


At the top of the page is a red locomotive. A few lines below that is a row of titles...Forum Home, Forum Rules, etc. In that line is one called New Posts. Click on it and you will be shown exctly that...recent posts. I think that is what you are asking for.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, we already have a tab at the top called "New Posts".....

But, as we have seen, many people don't venture out far from their favorite section to even be able to see it.....and that's a shame....hwell:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

*Rush to Judgement.*

A Recent opinion expressed on the MTF:"If everyone already knows it then why did some react like a petulant child who didn't get their way (rhetorical)?If they truly did know it they would have had enough respect for John and his decision to accept it as grown men and women. But they didn't did they? In my opinion, they all owe him an apology."

Most folks form an opinion on what they know and sometimes that opinion is based on incomplete information. It is interesting that if that opinion happens to be negative in nature, a "pile on" mentality can sometimes take over. XXXXXX posted this, so it has to be true. Really. We would all be in a world of hurt if this was SOP.

Some members of our O-Gauge community have formed an opinion in this matter knowing only what has been posted to this forum. Certainly does not contain the complete story by a long shot.

Some of the sentiments and language surrounding what has happened over the past week and correspondence I have received from certain individuals should *not be posted as I consider the content to be in very poor taste.* If you were to be exposed to it, you might be surprised as I was.

However, if you want to see all of the facts, then Private Message me with your e-mail address and so long as you pledge to keep it confidential, I will send it to you. For some of you, it might just change your mind.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> At the top of the page is a red locomotive. A few lines below that is a row of titles...Forum Home, Forum Rules, etc. In that line is one called New Posts. Click on it and you will be shown exctly that...recent posts. I think that is what you are asking for.


Yes this is true but why not have it in a column to the right for everyone to see. People only see the O forum and having this column on the side would be easier to peruse.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *Rush to Judgement.*
> 
> A Recent opinion expressed on the MTF:"If everyone already knows it then why did some react like a petulant child who didn't get their way (rhetorical)?If they truly did know it they would have had enough respect for John and his decision to accept it as grown men and women. But they didn't did they? In my opinion, they all owe him an apology."
> 
> ...




All I can say is the facts will set you free


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

laz57 said:


> Yes this is true but why not have it in a column to the right for everyone to see. People only see the O forum and having this column on the side would be easier to peruse.


So instead of being in a column, it's in a row. Once one discovers what the link is for, it doesn't get any easier than clicking on it, no matter where it's located. There must be something in your question and reply that I'm misunderstanding.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> The problem is that the Forum is too small to support 36 sub-Forums and needs to be consolidated. There is no better proof of this than your O’Gauge post directing us to your Forum News post that hardly anybody saw last night.


Emile, etc.

I agree with the first point. There are likely are too many sub-forums here on the site, a few of which are largely idle/old/unused ... Oxford Model RR Club, for example. We could certainly use some consolidation and cleanup ... which takes some Admin and Mod background work. Point noted, and as things calm, and some Mod team steps back in, I'd hope we can put this on the to-do list.

In regards to the second point "hardly anybody saw last night", I would emplore ALL members to "look over the hill" outside of their normal sub-section, and the best/easiest way to do that (in my experienced opinion) is via the New Posts tab at the top of the forum main page. There, under New Posts, one can very easily glance at which post titles might catch one's eye (or bypass those that don't), and then click easily to have a read. That's would my intent was with posting my original commentary properly-filed in the Forum News section, but then posting a hotlink to it here (in O), realizing that many O participants don't look "over the hill" too often. I'm not trying to force people to use the forum one way or another, but simply making a suggestion that might make any member's life easier.

For example ...

Let's say I'm an avid gardener, and often go to the library to find and read books about gardening. They'd likely be filed in the gardening section/shelves of the library, of course. But, then further suppose that I'm shopping for a new car. Coincidentally, over in the AUTO section of the library, there's a brand new buyer's guide book that gives all sorts of informative comparisons on car models, safety issues, reliability, crash results, etc. However, I wouldn't find that book if I only looked in the gardening section of the library, and (importantly), I wouldn't expect the library staff to file the car-buyer's book IN the gardening section of the library, simply because that's where I spend most of my time. The analogy here depicts the whole birthday thread reasonably fairly, I think. It's the librarian's duty to file and sort things in the library where anyone can find them, not just those that are primarily interested in gardening or cars or whatever.



laz57 said:


> ... if you look at the OGR forum page to the right of their forum has a column entitled Recent posts. You can scroll down there and see what interests you in reading. Why can’t this be implemented on this forum?


It's been there from day one. Use the "New Posts" tab at the top of the forum, as many members here have so noted.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

There are quite a few model railroad forums that have very many subforums just like this forum. And they all have a new posts/recent posts type of button, just like we have here. If one chooses not to avail themselves of it, for whatever reason, that is their prerogative but then, in my humble opinion, they have zero grounds to complain or whine that they missed some info, posts or discussions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

Thank you TJ. I appreciate you taking the time to hear me out and that you are addressing the issues. I am happy to see that the Forum will continue to be in good hands.

Emile


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

laz57 said:


> Yes this is true but why not have it in a column to the right for everyone to see. People only see the O forum and having this column on the side would be easier to peruse.


For the very simple reason that this is canned forum software -- the button / tab is where the developers put it.

I really don't see it being any more difficult to use in its current location as it would be in a sidebar. In fact, because I do most of my posting on a tablet, a sidebar would take up valuable text real estate and make things harder to read.

I have invariably found that design decisions, policies, laws, etc., that can seem incredibly stupid are almost always made by people with good intentions for reasons that seemed good to them when they made the decision, and with the information that was available to them at the time. Sometimes you just have to dig a little bit to find the reason.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Thank you TJ. I appreciate you taking the time to hear me out and that you are addressing the issues. I am happy to see that the Forum will continue to be in good hands.
> 
> Emile


I appreciate all of the dialog above, on both sides of the coin ... it's all been generally polite and respectful, and with that, it gives all of us a chance to digest a vantage from a different perspective. That's a good think, and part of the reason why I stepped in with this "TJ's commentary on Mod status" post/thread.

That said, as much as I'd like to jump in and help fill the Mod void, I simply don't have the personal time to do so. My involvement here (with dusted-off Mod hat) is simply an old-man attempt to try to bring some peace and camaraderie back to the forum where it's needed. With luck, perhaps my two-cents has helped take that first needed step.

Regardless, though, please understand that I'm not in a position to jump back into a Mod role on an ongoing basis. I am hoping that those recent Mods may choose to return in the near future, and/or other wise and long-in-the-tooth member(s) may step up to the plate.

Wishing everyone here all good things ...

TJ


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Thank you TJ.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2019)

tjcruiser said:


> In regards to the second point "hardly anybody saw last night", I would emplore ALL members to "look over the hill" outside of their normal sub-section, and the best/easiest way to do that (in my experienced opinion) is via the New Posts tab at the top of the forum main page.


TJ, the problem with this is that I generally don't have time to read all the new O gauge posts let alone wander into other sections of MTF. I have an interest in N scale and occasionally have the time to see what the N scalers are doing but that is the great exception. If threads are in Union Station, General Model Railroad Discussin, etc I will probably not see them. I just don't have the time and there are other O gaugers in the same situation. The O gauge topic is usually very busy and I can't keep up with all that's new even though that is what is of the most interest and relevance to me. Telling me and others in the same situation that we should broaden our horizons isn't relevant or helpful.

One problem that you did not address is the moving of a thread without talking to the thread originator before moving it. Communing with the thread originator, and actually listening to what they say with an open mind, before acting would be the wise choice. A little investigation would have revealed that the majority of O gaugers didn't want the threads moved.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Country Joe said:


> TJ, the problem with this is that I generally don't have time to read all the new O gauge posts let alone wander into other sections of MTF. I have an interest in N scale and occasionally have the time to see what the N scalers are doing but that is the great exception. If threads are in Union Station, General Model Railroad Discussin, etc I will probably not see them. I just don't have the time and there are other O gaugers in the same situation. The O gauge topic is usually very busy and I can't keep up with all that's new even though that is what is of the most interest and relevance to me. Telling me and others in the same situation that we should broaden our horizons isn't relevant or helpful.
> 
> One problem that you did not address is the moving of a thread without talking to the thread originator before moving it. Communing with the thread originator, and actually listening to what they say with an open mind, before acting would be the wise choice. A little investigation would have revealed that the majority of O gaugers didn't want the threads moved.


Some good points.

I for one thought the individual birthday threads kinda "clogged up" the forum as I like to read every post on trains and use the bold thread titles to discern unread posts.

In hind site, I would have suggested one post a month listing all those birthdays in that month. That would have contained it to one thread per month (i.e., by the time the next month arrived, the previous month's thread would likely have "died").

I think most all dissenters could have lived with that. And I support the moderators as they likely don't have the time to do an investigation - hear everyone's point of view..


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, people ...

Let's please not let this define us all. In the big picture of life, this is really, really tiny stuff.

Time to move forward, don't you think?

TJ


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2019)

*"I for one thought the individual birthday threads kinda "clogged up" the forum as I like to read every post on trains and use the bold thread titles to discern unread posts. In hind site, I would have suggested one post a month listing all those birthdays in that month. That would have contained it to one thread per month (i.e., by the time the next month arrived, the previous month's thread would likely have "died").I think most all dissenters could have lived with that. And I support the moderators as they likely don't have the time to do an investigation - hear everyone's point of view..
Millstonemike"*

One of the nice things about our O-Gauge community is we get to express our opinions freely as long as they are in good taste. Our good member Mike has expressed his opinion and I appreciate his input, though most of you have figured out I would disagree with his comments.

1. Since I initiated the MTH O-Gauge Birthday Program about three months ago, there have been eight (8) birthdays celebrated, or an average so far of three a month. "clogging up" the forum, I don't see it that way, but that's me. Each Birthday thread is clearly identified, so if it does not interest you, just skip over it. Pretty easy when you think about it.

2. Posting a laundry list once a month of Birthdays takes away anything special about the individual's birthday date. The whole point is individual recognition and what a good way to celebrate our members. It would be like saying Merry Christmas Day on December 1st. Again, if you don't like the thread subject title, just skip over it. We all do that once in a while.

3. The folks who support the birthday program are *not the dissenters*, they are in reality the silent majority of our O-Gauge community members who are the cement that holds us together. And no, it is my belief that most would not support the once a month laundry list.

Just my take. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. An interesting fact, when I asked if an MTH member wanted to take over the Birthday Registry and Program after all of the hub-bub, not a single taker. Nobody who expressed an opinion to have the birthdays moved to the Union Station was a volunteer. Do as I say, but I don't want to put the work into it. One last fact in this matter, since a moderator started a collect-all birthday thread on the Union Station, not one new birthday has been celebrated. This thread is quickly dying like most do at the Union Station.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2019)

I did not see your comment TJ before I hit the "post" button.

I agree, this is been rehashed enough now.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

I agree with PTC. Have a once month list of birthdays is absolutely meaningless to an individual. I want to thank PTC for wanting to make members Birthdays to be recognized and not put into a place in the forum such as Union Station where there is no recognition. 

The only threads I read on MTF are on the O Scale posts because I don't have time to look at Union Station or other places on MTF. If it was someone's birthday, I would miss it in Union Station. 

I remember several years ago a member on OGR that had a milestone birthday...80 years old. He posted that it was his birthday and it got deleted after a few posts on his thread. He was not a well known member; however, when other well known members had ordinary birthdays, it was no problem to have their birthdays posted. However, how do you think it made that member feel when his post was deleted about his special birthday? I am sure he posted a thread about his milestone birthday because he probably did not have many or anyone to celebrate it with. Sometimes being recognized on your Birthday goes a long way even on a forum. 

As PTC said, if don't want read a post about someone's birthday, skip it! Enough said! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

why not do a poll to see how many like or dislike those posts?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

*"why not do a poll to see how many like or dislike those posts?"*

Not every subject can be measured fairly by a poll. I doubt there are controls in place that would deal with this subject effectively. Someone would have to make a lot of changes in this case. Here are some of the reasons a poll would not work.

1. This Birthday Program is all about the O-Gauge community. Any other gauge is free to handle their birthdays (or not) in any manner they wish. It would be totally unfair to allow folks who have expressed by their member profiles that O-Gauge is *NOT *the gauge of their choice to force their preference on the O-Gauge community. Totally unfair and totally inappropriate.

2. Many of the O-Gauge dissenters to the birthday program have very little activity on the MTF or O-Gauge topic. Do we value them, sure. But does a member with a grand total of 20 posts in 4 years and who spends most of their forum time on a competing forum have the same strength of voice in this matter compared to an O-Gauge community member with say 1K,2K,3K,4K,5K,6K,7K,8K,9K or even 10,000+ posts. You get the point. 

Again, not every subject lends itself to a poll.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

This whole birthday issue belongs in this sub-forum or that sub-forum really seems to be a tempest in a teapot and I’m sorry but this constant refrain of “I don’t have time to check or scan or read all the new posts or I don't have time to read posts outside of the “insert my choice here” forum is a baloney, it’s just a justification to excuse one’s choice to stay uninformed about things, be it birthdays or anything else. It takes just a few seconds to hit the new posts button and to then scan down the headings of the new posts listed to see if anything in other forums catches ones interest. Most of the people who have commented on this whole subject come onto the forum, if not on a daily basis then at least every few days. That means probably only 1-3 pages on average of “ New Posts” headers.... you can scan through all those titles in less than a minute, two at most ...and then choose which interest you to read...such as birthdays in whatever forum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Perhaps some of our HO and OO Gauge fans (and a few other non-O-Gauge forum participants) don't appreciate that the majority of us who participate regularly in the O-Gauge community don't want to go anywhere else on the MTF. Push this button, go here, go there, no, 99.9% of my interest and activity is here in the O-Gauge community. It is what it is.

Hard for some folks to get it, the O-Gauge community by in large likes it the way it has been for many years. Hopefully the go-all-over-the place opinions will end and we can get back to business as usual.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Perhaps some of our HO and OO Gauge fans (and a few other non-O-Gauge forum participants) don't appreciate that the majority of us who participate regularly in the O-Gauge community don't want to go anywhere else on the MTF. Push this button, go here, go there, no, 99.9% of my interest and activity is here in the O-Gauge community. It is what it is.
> 
> Hard for some folks to get it, the O-Gauge community by in large likes it the way it has been for many years. Hopefully the go-all-over-the place opinions will end and we can get back to business as usual.


Their loss then and they can’t complain if that myopia causes them to miss things that might impact them.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"why not do a poll to see how many like or dislike those posts?"*
> 
> Not every subject can be measured fairly by a poll. I doubt there are controls in place that would deal with this subject effectively. Someone would have to make a lot of changes in this case. Here are some of the reasons a poll would not work.
> 
> ...


no you are just chicken to see you are the ONLY one wanting to break the rules!!!:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

bigdodgetrain said:


> no you are just chicken to see you are the ONLY one wanting to break the rules!!!:smilie_daumenneg:


+1.

The reaction to the moved Birthday threads caused two of the most respected and valued O gauge members to leave the forum.

*MODEL TRAIN FORUM RULES AND GUIDELINES*

...

The Union Station forum is intended for more light-hearted socializing, ...

*ADMINISTRATORS and MODERATORS*

We further reserve the right to take any of the following actions, ...

To delete any thread which is in breach of the rules, without notice.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*FWIW*

I never put my real birthday on websites, identity theft is pretty easy since birth records are public information


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> 2. Many of the O-Gauge dissenters to the birthday program have very little activity on the MTF or O-Gauge topic. Do we value them, sure.
> 
> You get the point.


Yeah, we get the point....you don't really value them....you just tolerate them....elitist crap.....hwell:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Mike, with all do respect, the two folks you mention were on board the MTF train before the O-Gauge community took off in 2015 like a rocket ship. The O-Gauge community is where it is today because a* large number* of O-Gauge fans came together as a team to make us what we are today. I don't think anybody was happy that two prominent members have taken a break. But on the other side of the coin, it probably would have been a lot more of the foundation builders of the O-Gauge community that could have taken a similar course. The two sides of every story plays into this.

It appears that the MTF senior management team has taken a good look at this and made a decision. They do pay the bills and provide this wonderful forum for our enjoyment. They have earned the right to look at the rules and apply then as they see fit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Dennis, thank you for your opinion that you have posted as an *HO enthusiast* to our wonderful *O-Gauge community.*

You will be pleased to know that participating in the O-Gauge community birthday program is voluntary.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Some people have a hard time with freedom. They insist on forcing others to conform to inane rules. Any deviation from their legalistic regime must be squashed. Their orders are, "We will dictate what you can and cannot do. How dare you wish anyone a happy birthday in a manner we find unacceptable. We will tell you when, where and how you are allowed to communicate."

All of you who are fighting to impose your will on us are pathetic losers with such empty lives that you can't tolerate others deviating from your scheme. Our refusal to bend to your will frightens and angers you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

To all the members in the WHINE & CHEESE sub forum: Why don't you tuck tail and try smacking The Star of The Week thread. A good heavyweight boxing match has 10 rounds. Find another 8 rounds if you can or are you all punch drunk by now. Wait...what's that? Your daycare is looking for you.

Gary. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Yeah, we get the point....you don't really value them....you just tolerate them....elitist crap.....hwell:


You are the elitist and a totalitarian. Instead of trying to force us to do things your way why don't you start doing birthday greetings the way you think they should be done? How sad that you find it necessary to bully others to feel better about yourself. So instead of complaining and trying to force us to conform to your pattern get off your lazy rear end and do birthdays the way you want. And that goes for the rest of you who don't like birthday greetings in the O gauge forum. Any one of you can step up and celebrate birthdays however and wherever you want. Unlike you, none of us will contact the moderators to stop you. So who will volunteer?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

We do agree Old Hobo that the members of the other gauge communities are a value to all of us who belong to the MTF. 

They have, and now, regularly check in on our O-Gauge community as they know we are a "happening place". What train fan would not want to do that. They are all helping us build the O-Gauge community in terms of posts to a record level on the MTH. *Please, please, all of you keep up the good work. *

Record levels, I just bet that our forum ownership is pleased as punch with the huge O-Gauge community counts as it sure helps to sell adds. Just good business sense.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

C'mon Old Hobo, even you dabble in O scale. I like all trains because they are fun. Lots of talented people modelling all scales here.

Cheers,

Gary.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

huummmmmmm ya'll still sound like my dang kids winning ,crying jeeesh man talk about b/s man oh man does it ever end. old dudes are the worst one way there way or they snible . (wait im getting old ) dont ya'll gotta nap or sumtin hehehe  
HAHA dont mind me i just stir the pot . :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

sid said:


> huummmmmmm ya'll still sound like my dang kids winning ,crying jeeesh man talk about b/s man oh man does it ever end. old dudes are the worst one way there way or they snible . (wait im getting old ) dont ya'll gotta nap or sumtin hehehe <img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> HAHA dont mind me i just stir the pot .
> 
> 
> ...


Let me guess, you are from Arkansas.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

What an absolute disgrace that this great forum is being torn apart by such petty nonsense as greetings people on their Birthday.
Frankly whomever this bothers, needs to grow up. What next No Merry Christmas. Seriously are you kidding me ?
The simplest solution is USUALLY the correct one. IF BIRTHDAY GREETINGS UPSET YOU, IGNORE THEM. Sorry your childhood was so traumatic. 

Dan


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks Dan, you summed this up pretty well.

Like any good team, we will continue to build and share our O-Gauge experiences in this community.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Panther said:


> What an absolute disgrace that this great forum is being torn apart by such petty nonsense as greetings people on their Birthday.
> Frankly whomever this bothers, needs to grow up. What next No Merry Christmas. Seriously are you kidding me ?
> The simplest solution is USUALLY the correct one. IF BIRTHDAY GREETINGS UPSET YOU, IGNORE THEM. Sorry your childhood was so traumatic.
> 
> Dan


 So true Dan. Maybe we can put up an advisory the way they do for movies and tv shows. May contain...

Gary.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Country Joe said:


> Instead of trying to force us to do things your way why don't you start doing birthday greetings the way you think they should be done?


Done!

I already am doing the birthday greetings the way I want......they mean nothing to me, so I don't bother with them.....surely you've noticed......?

Anyway, the birthdays aren't the issue here....it's the way you chose to handle it.....threatening to quit until things went your way.....you do see that, don't you?

And nobody tried to stop you.....you do see that too, right......?


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just make a sticky on each sub forum for birthdays and everything else that’s not related to trains that people don’t feel like going to union station for. Bam done problem solved... god


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> Done!
> 
> I already am doing the birthday greetings the way I want......they mean nothing to me, so I don't bother with them.....surely you've noticed......?
> 
> ...


Protesting a poor decision is not the problem. CREATING the poor decision in the first place was the problem. Those it offended HAD A OPTION that they chose to ignore. Why do people insist on creating issues where there are none. JUST IGNORE THE POST. How difficult can that be ?
Was it really worth it to lose a member when all one has to do is skip the post.

Dan


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

6 pages and counting!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Two members, actually....ones with HUGE O scale knowledge.....gone......

Maybe that was the propigator's agenda in the first place.....I don't know....


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Done!
> 
> I already am doing the birthday greetings the way I want......they mean nothing to me, so I don't bother with them.....surely you've noticed......?
> 
> ...


You're not very smart Old ****, and you're lazy as well. Show in my words where I threatened anything. You're a lying strunz who's too stupid to quit. This is the third time I've challenged you to back up your nonsense with evidence. You don't do it because you can't. You do see that, right? :cheeky4:

I knew you would refuse to take on the responsibility of birthday greetings. That would require some gumption which you don't have. It would be building something positive and you dwell on the negative and only tear down. All you are is a pathetic attempt at a bullying comeback. :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Panther said:


> Protesting a poor decision is not the problem. CREATING the poor decision in the first place was the problem. Those it offended HAD A OPTION that they chose to ignore. Why do people insist on creating issues where there are none. JUST IGNORE THE POST. How difficult can that be ?
> Was it really worth it to lose a member when all one has to do is skip the post.
> 
> Dan


Dan, I saw it differently. The posts were moved. Those that responded negatively to that moderator decision created a rift among members and the moderator.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Millstonemike said:


> Dan, I saw it differently. The posts were moved. Those that responded negatively to that moderator decision created a rift among members and the moderator.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> Done!
> 
> I already am doing the birthday greetings the way I want......they mean nothing to me, so I don't bother with them.....surely you've noticed......?
> 
> ...


You forgot the thread links 

*"Goodbye for now, maybe forever"* 7/29/19

*"I'm Back"* 8/1/19


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Country Joe said:


> You're not very smart Old ****, and you're lazy as well. Show in my words where I threatened anything. You're a lying strunz who's too stupid to quit. This is the third time I've challenged you to back up your nonsense with evidence. You don't do it because you can't. You do see that, right? :cheeky4:
> 
> I knew you would refuse to take on the responsibility of birthday greetings. That would require some gumption which you don't have. It would be building something positive and you dwell on the negative and only tear down. All you are is a pathetic attempt at a bullying comeback. :smilie_auslachen:


You don't have to say an actual threat for us to know what you meant....

But I obviously did get to you.....resorting to name calling indicates that, and you fell right into it......and ironically sounds like the bully you decry.......:laugh::laugh::laugh:

And Why would I need any gumption to do something I could care less about.....that rings rather hollow......

Back to you....:hah:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

This would be about the time Gunrunnerjohn would close the thread.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't have a dog in this race, so this is kinda fun!


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

njrailer93 said:


> Just make a sticky on each sub forum for birthdays and everything else that’s not related to trains that people don’t feel like going to union station for. Bam done problem solved... god


best idea posted to date..:appl:

too bad there is no one here that can do that.


----------



## WakeForestRR (Jul 6, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> Some people have a hard time with freedom. They insist on forcing others to conform to inane rules. Any deviation from their legalistic regime must be squashed. Their orders are, "We will dictate what you can and cannot do. How dare you wish anyone a happy birthday in a manner we find unacceptable. We will tell you when, where and how you are allowed to communicate."
> 
> All of you who are fighting to impose your will on us are pathetic losers with such empty lives that you can't tolerate others deviating from your scheme. Our refusal to bend to your will frightens and angers you.



Incredible.


----------



## WakeForestRR (Jul 6, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> You're not very smart Old ****, and you're lazy as well. Show in my words where I threatened anything. You're a lying strunz who's too stupid to quit. This is the third time I've challenged you to back up your nonsense with evidence. You don't do it because you can't. You do see that, right? :cheeky4:
> 
> I knew you would refuse to take on the responsibility of birthday greetings. That would require some gumption which you don't have. It would be building something positive and you dwell on the negative and only tear down. All you are is a pathetic attempt at a bullying comeback. :smilie_auslachen:



That response is embarrassing for the O Scale forum.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Country Joe said:


> Some people have a hard time with freedom. They insist on forcing others to conform to inane rules. Any deviation from their legalistic regime must be squashed. Their orders are, "We will dictate what you can and cannot do. How dare you wish anyone a happy birthday in a manner we find unacceptable. We will tell you when, where and how you are allowed to communicate."
> 
> All of you who are fighting to impose your will on us are pathetic losers with such empty lives that you can't tolerate others deviating from your scheme. Our refusal to bend to your will frightens and angers you.



When you were a mod you probably would have banned the writer of what you wrote above.

Hell.. why don't you just let it go? 
I thought better of you, until your hissy fit here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Remember during your school years the teacher had to go over and over the same material time and time again for the entire class to got it. Let's try again.

Sticky's or whatever takes away the individual recognition that a thread banner achieves and places new birthdays at the bottom of the pile. 

We all are entitled to our opinions BDT, but the belief of most of us who built the O-Gauge community to what it is today have a different opinion.

Have a nice day in any event.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

*STOP IT!!!*

You guys should be ashamed of yourselves. Many of you are acting like children, or worse, adults who don't know when to give it a rest. And even worse than that, several of the comments above are derogatory and hateful.

If this is reflective of your beloved O-gauge forum, it's a sad day for MTF. Civility has gone out the window.

Two Mods have already walked away. I'm about to slam the hammer down hard. Seriously.

So here's what's going to happen:

1. Stop all of the whining and crying now.

2. Enough with the birthday discussion.

3. For those of you who want to offer birthday wishes, great. But here's how you're going to do it:

a. Go to Union Station
b. Go to the new "Happy Birthday" thread (I will make that).
c. There, have at it ... wish your friend, your neighbor, your dog a happy birthday.
d. And enough of the ongoing drivel here. Truly. Enough.

And if any of this ill-spoken language continues -- for any of you -- you will be banned.

ENOUGH!!!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Further ...

I am closing this thread.

If the birthday-saga whines continue in another thread, any member who does so will be given one formal warning to stop. If they continue, they will be banned for one month. If it happens again, they will be banned. Ditto for any member that I see using foul or derogatory language toward another member.

Do you all get my point here?!?

Enough!!!

Thread closed. Stop the whining. Move along, people ... move along.

TJ


----------

